

My DNA has been kidnapped and I’ve been genetically raped - r0m4n0
http://dna-explained.com/2014/04/06/data-mining-and-screen-scraping-right-or-wrong/

======
sharemywin
Data mining (the analysis step of the "Knowledge Discovery in Databases"
process, or KDD),[1] an interdisciplinary subfield of computer
science,[2][3][4] is the computational process of discovering patterns in
large data sets involving methods at the intersection of artificial
intelligence, machine learning, statistics, and database systems.

